# Arranque y parada de una bomba centrifuga para llenado y vaciado de un tanque.



## edwinlicro1 (Oct 22, 2013)

hola alguien me podria hechar una mano para ...conseguir un diseño que me permita controlar el aranque y paarada de una bomba sin usar plc ni pics ni dada de eso si no con algun contactor o solo con implementos electronicos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2013)

O sea que la misma bomba llenaría y también vaciaría el tanque ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2013)

¿ Algo así: ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2013)

Amigo edwinlicro1,  bienvenido!,  se mas especifico cuando hablas de "controlar", te refieres a un mando manual o automatico?.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 22, 2013)

El sistema que te ilustra fogo es comercial y barato. Tiene un suitch que se acciona por el flotante y te sirve para los dos casos. No busques mas vueltas. Sigue su consejo. Cuando la compres, viene con las instrucciones de conexión. Suerte.


----------



## Tachenk (Oct 23, 2013)

Yo ya monte esto con lo que te comentan, dos sensores uno de maxima y otro de minima (llenado -vaciado) , solo es alarma, corriente de alarma a rele y de aqui bomba, solucionado.


----------



## yojham24 (Oct 23, 2013)

con un interruptor con boyas flotantes cuando esta llena cierra el circuito y cuando esta vacio abre el circuito el interruptor tiene dos entradas  nc y no esto lo adecuas aun sistema de mando de la bomba y solucionado.


----------



## zelectronica (Dic 8, 2013)

DESAGOTE AUTOMDATICO DE SOTANOS Y CONTROL AUTOMATICO CON FIN DE CARRERA
El montaje que proponemos sirve para cumplir varias funciones, por un lado, permite activar una bomba de desagote cuando se detecta agua y la para automáticamente en ausencia de ésta; por otra parte puede emplearse para la carga automática de un tanque de agua o, colocando los sensores apropiados, hasta sirve como sistema de control automático para poner en marcha y detener un proceso industrial determinado. El circuito es sencillo y no requiere ajustes especiales.
DESARROLLO
En la figura 1 se puede apreciar el circuito eléctrico de nuestro circuito que puede resultar muy útil para que no nos sorprendan las tormentas repentinas, sudestadas o algún otro fenómeno que puede inundar el garage de nuestra casa o el sótano de un edificio.
Se emplean 4 compuertas NAND de un circuito integrado CMOS tipo CD4093 y un transistor de alta ganancia de uso general como el BC549C (este componente puede ser reemplazado por cualquier darlington de baja potencia).
La primera compuerta NAND está conectada en configuración como oscilador cuya frecuencia se ajusta por medio de R5 y C7. Normalmente se utiliza una señal de baja frecuencia (unos 100Hz) que servirá para alimentar a los sensores. Esto es así porque dichos sensores estarán en contacto con el agua y de aplicar una tensión continua se podría producir el fenómeno de electrólisis.
Consideremos primero que se cortocircuitúa la entrada correspondiente al sensor B, en ese caso, la señal alterna producida por la primera NAND se aplica a la entrada de una segunda compuerta a través de R7 y C8. Dicha compuerta actúa como bufer inversor que aisla el bloque de entrada con el de actuación. Por tratarse de componentes CMOS, es aconsejable proteger las entradas de las compuertas de estáticas y sobretensiones; por ello se colocan diodos protectores como D1 y D3, D2 y D4 y D6 junto a D7.
Prosiguiendo con la explicación del funcionamiento de este circuito para el caso en que se ha “cerrado” o activado el sensor B, note que a la salida del inversor (compuerta que se encuentra en la parte inferior del circuito) se coloca un rectificador que convierte la señal alterna producida por el oscilador en un nivel de continua que se aplica a un flip-flop conformado por las dos compuertas restantes del CD4093. Deducimos entonces que si en el sensor B colocamos dos electrodos
que detecten la presencia de un líquido, cuando esto sucede (baja la resistencia entre bornes del sensor), aparece un “1” lógico en la pata 8 del FF. Por tratarse de un FF tipo RS, en la pata 10 del CD4093 tendremos un “0” lógico de tal forma que si llave se encuentra hacia abajo (conectando B con C), el transistor se encuentra cortado y el relé estará desenergizado. Se deduce entonces que si la llave está hacia abajo, cuando hay líquido el relé no estará activado y cuando no hay líquido se saturará el transistor y con ello se activará el relé que podrá poner en contacto a una bomba. Esto significa que estamos en presencia de un automático que “llenará” una cisterna cuando se detecte que el agua está por debajo de un mínimo.
Ahora bien, supongamos que la cisterna estaba vacía y que, como dijimos, se pone en marcha la bomba; rápidamente comenzará a subir el nivel del líquido como consecuencia de que se está llenando el tanque y en algún momento se mojarán los contactos del sensor B con lo cual en la pata 8 del CD4093 tendré un “1” lógico; sin embargo como el sensor A está seco, siguiendo el mismo razonamiento deduciremos que en la pata 13 del integrado habrá un “0” y, por lo tanto, el FF no cambiará de estado. Es decir, por más que se haya mojado el sensor B, mientras no se moje el sensor A el relé permanecerá activado y el motor en marcha. Recién cuando el nivel del agua alcance un máximo, ambos sensores estarán cortocircuitados, en la pata 13 tendré un “1”, en la pata 8 habrá un “0” ( a causa del inversor formado por la compuerta inferior), el FF cambiará de estado, se desenergizará el relé y se parará la bomba de carga.
Cuando el nivel de agua disminuya, se quitará el cortocircuito en el sensor A (pero permanecerá en el sensor B) pero el FF no cambiará de estado, recién lo hará cuando el agua descienda por debajo del nivel mínimo detectado por el sensor B, instante en que volverá a activarse la bomba de carga.
Ahora bien, si la llave se encuentra hacia arriba, es decir, se cortocircuitúa el terminal A con el Terminal B, el funcionamiento del circuito es inverso y servirá para activar una bomba de desagote cuando se detecte agua en los dos sensores y se desactive cuando ya no hay agua en ninguno de ellos. Esto nos sirve para evitar que se inunde un sótano y en ese caso deberíamos poner el sensor B en una depresión por debajo del piso para que sea lo primero “que se inunde”, mientras que el sensor A deberá colocarlo en algún lugar por debajo del nivel de riesgo de inudación.
Le sugiero que realice una perforación tipo cámara, colocada en el suelo, que tenga una superficie de 40 cm x 40 cm con 50 cm de
profundidad; coloque el sensor B a 4 cm por encima del fondo y el sensor A a 3 cm del borde; luego la boca de la bomba deberá llegar a la parte inferior de dicha cámara. Si piensa un poco, rápidamente comprenderá el funcionamiento.
Este circuito puede ser empleado en un sin fin de aplicaciones, sólo debe utilizar su ingenio para saber qué tipos de sensores debe colocar en función de la tarea que deben desarrollar.

NOTA: El PDF es el diagrama original pero en el siseño de la placa existe un error yo realice el circuito en liverwire y de alli la pase al PBC wizard y de esta forma arme el pbc con excelentes resultados, adapte este sistema a los tanques en mi casa desde hacen tres años y hasta el sol de hoy no he tenido problemas (el relé lo cambie por un rele de estado solido que ubique en la web, saludos desde Venezuela a todos mis colegas.


----------



## montidevil (Dic 23, 2013)

Mmmm con una boya con un contacto conmutado  y un contactor se puede hacer. Si es eso lo que quieres dimelo y te hago el esquema.


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 23, 2013)

Este proyecto te va a venir barbaro, es muy simple y simétrico, solo lleva un switch o en todo caso se conecta donde se deba una pista y ya está configurado tanto para vaciado como para llenado.
Con un arreglo en los relays de salida podes unir los dos circuitos a una sola bomba y controlar todo automáticamente.
Espero que te sirva.
Control de bomba de agua


----------

